# Anyone put a straight pipe on their 225?



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

Has anyone put a straight 2.5" catback on their 225 with a single tip? Ive been starting to get some pipe together and thought why not skip the muffler altogether? My Exhaust is stock back to where the OEM muffler system clamps in. Then I have a straight pipe (res delete) to an OBX dual tip muffler. 

Should I pick up a muffler or just try the straight pipe setup? If I can find a 2.5" to 3" converter piece and make it a 3" straight pipe cat back, would it make a difference with the bigger diameter? Less restriction right?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

becker780 said:


> Has anyone put a straight 2.5" catback on their 225 with a single tip? Ive been starting to get some pipe together and thought why not skip the muffler altogether? My Exhaust is stock back to where the OEM muffler system clamps in. Then I have a straight pipe (res delete) to an OBX dual tip muffler.
> 
> Should I pick up a muffler or just try the straight pipe setup? If I can find a 2.5" to 3" converter piece and make it a 3" straight pipe cat back, would it make a difference with the bigger diameter? Less restriction right?


Its gonna be LOUD!! 3" is the way to go.


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

It'll definitely be loud, currently I'm running a 3" downpipe to a 3" straight pipe to a forget what size res just to not overpower with sound.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm currently running a 3" downpipe, with 3" testpipe(striaghtpipe) to a APR cat back muffler, and damn its pretty loud as it is. I cant imagine how much louder it would be without the muffler.


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

i have a 2.5" straight pipe to dual tips with a resonator and its not that loud but on the highway its pretty loud


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i have a custom straight cat back exhaust on mine. i'm running 3" after the cat to a 2.5" right at the rear diff all the way out. honestly it's not really loud at all other than at cold starts. it's actually quieter than i was expecting when i actually did it. I wish it was a little louder,you can't really hear it inside and on the highway it's only slightly more noticeable


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've had a few different exhausts on the car. Adding a resonator helps a lot.


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

i have a OEM cat in my car, after that it's a full 2.5 straight pipe to the rear muffler (miltek) and it's way too quiet that i'm considering taking off the cat.

so yea i think it really depends on the rear box your running


----------



## becker780 (Apr 30, 2013)

My obx dual tip muffler seems to be getting alot louder. Im running oem dp and cats to a straight 2.5 to the muffler. I like the sound but hate the quality. The tips arent centered in their holes on the valence. Drives me nuts. One of these days Ill get to fixing it. I know another guy with an obx exhaust and it does the same thing. You definitely get what you pay for


----------



## 1fast2liter (Apr 4, 2005)

I run a 3 in dp to a stock 225 cat back exhaust. Not to loud and I love the sound. All though I did mod the muffler. Have a full 3inch system sitting here right now so I'll see how that sounds

reply typed by trained monkeys


----------



## Radfish (Nov 17, 2012)

I have the stock downpipe and cats, then a 3" pipe to the back, splitting into a 'Y' about where the stock muffler used to be and exiting at the two original opening in the rear valence. No muffler, no resonator - people say it's a bit loud, but everyone agrees it sounds good! I really like the sound personally, even the modest highway drone (less noticeable with the seats up). Just ordered a 42DD downpipe + cat, taking advantage of the 35% off sale. It will be interesting to hear how it sounds after that!


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

yep, obnoxious. Yet quite fun a few times a year :laugh:


----------

